# IBS-D "HORRIBLE, DIRTY, DISGUSTING"



## amy9 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi I have just joined in hope that talking to other people with ibs will help me deel with it. I am 25 and have suffered with IBS-D for seven years. When i first got diagnosed with IBS-D it was hurrendous and it has taken me a long time to get it to a more managable state. I used to go out drinking alot with my friends and eating anything that i wanted when i wanted. Now I don't ever drink because I worry that it will effect me and I can't eat most of the foods I really like. All i do is worry about it. I worry about going to work, shops, park with kids, family day out, anything when i leave the house and if there is a toilet close by. I am currently doing CBT at the moment which is helping. my therapist has told me to join a site like this to find other people in my situation. My IBS-D makes me feel HORRIBLE, DIRTY, DISGUSTING, AND NOT LADY LIKE. I would like to know what other people feel like or what they think of my feelings about it.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 11, 2010)

amy9 said:


> Hi I have just joined in hope that talking to other people with ibs will help me deel with it. I am 25 and have suffered with IBS-D for seven years. When i first got diagnosed with IBS-D it was hurrendous and it has taken me a long time to get it to a more managable state. I used to go out drinking alot with my friends and eating anything that i wanted when i wanted. Now I don't ever drink because I worry that it will effect me and I can't eat most of the foods I really like. All i do is worry about it. I worry about going to work, shops, park with kids, family day out, anything when i leave the house and if there is a toilet close by. I am currently doing CBT at the moment which is helping. my therapist has told me to join a site like this to find other people in my situation. My IBS-D makes me feel HORRIBLE, DIRTY, DISGUSTING, AND NOT LADY LIKE. I would like to know what other people feel like or what they think of my feelings about it.


Amy,I agree with you. It is horrible. I have been an IBS'er for 25 years. Just recently the doctor found a dis-functional pelvic floor that is blocking the normal flow of things. Been totally out of control for 1 year now. I will have to have surgery. But it is what it is. Don't like it, wish I didn't have it, but cant change what is.IBS can be managed with alot of success. It took me seeing several doctors this past year to finally get a difference of opinion that I was getting. My GI doctors was telling me Live with it. Its just IBS.Hang in there and research. If you have to see several doctors do it. You have individuals here on this forum that understands what you go through. And it is embarrassing to have to talk about it. But know there are people here that feel for you and understand more that you will ever know. Wish you well. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Yep, you're right, it's horrible. but so is losing an arm or a leg. Google 'Hanson's Disease' and see what those people lose--their limbs rot right off! We are so lucky to live in a day and time that we have doctors and medicines and flush toilets and wipes.... If you choose to look at the negatives, you will find many. If you choose to look at the positives, you will find many. Which will you choose to look at? Your choice.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Agree with you 100%>>>>the filthest most disgusting disease anyone oould have..who on earth wants to talk about your bowel movements let alone who wants to hear.. at one family dinner someone asked "what is wrong you you look sick" i said i am having a bad ibs day at which came the reply "Too much information we are eating" never went to another dinner since.>>> i call it the disease from the devil i feel cursed.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm sorry, I sounded kind of mean just now. Seriously, tho, your perspective can change your mood and you have a lot of control there. our ibs doesn't let us control very much, so control what you can. You may be surprised what a difference it makes if you force yourself to laugh instead of cry.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well we understand what you are saying. We all have horrible days sometimes. But I find that venting about them can help... but dwelling on the negatives can make me feel worse. It's a balance.But do feel that you are in great company here... (even if I do say so myself!







)So Welcome! And have yourself a look at all of our forums etc. We will do our best to help & understand.


----------



## embalmergirl2008 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was diagnosed in June 07 after having my gallbladder removed in May of 06 with many trips to the ER. I know how you feel, as do many others on here. I am 32 and also have gastroparesis issues. I take Reglan for that and Phenergan for the nausea but no meds I have been on help the IBS-D at all. I have gotten to the point where when I introduce myself to someone new, now I say Hello, today might be a good one. It may be a bad one, I might go on myself today. Most people laugh and don't think anything about it because I try to laugh about it myself. But it can be so disheartening to deal with this and know there is no cure. I always have to be near a bathroom and avoid so many public things due to a lack of time to get to a bathroom. Going out is almost a dream anymore, and I won't have kids because I don't want to even take a chance that one of them would have this too. It is a disgusting issue to deal with, but I inform every one of my friends about it, all of their friends and any person I come into contact with. I figure if I tell enough people about it, maybe someone will know a new trial, treatment or otherwise helpful tidbit that could help. And the more awareness we have for our problem, the more interest there will be. I do hope that you take some comfort from talking to people here. I have been on numerous boards and read and spoke with so many people that have helped to make the outgoing person I am now. I still have bouts of depression due to it, but I am no longer feeling like it is just me out there dealing with it. I know all the other IBS'ers there are out there would stand right next to me and never think twice about the accidental breaking of wind....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

EmblamerGirl Have you tried Questran(powder form) or Colestid(pill form)? They are bile salt binders via Rx from your Dr. Many who have had their GB's out find they can help firm up D.Also have you tried the Calcium Carbonate supplements??? Same thing.. many folks find they can firm up their D. Please read more about it in the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum.Course there is always imodium as well. Also I find the Ginger Tablets really quell nausea for me.All the best and hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

It IS a horrible thing to have, and it does change lives for the worse. Nobody except another sufferer wants to hear about our bowels, how many times we went today, or what medication helps, so I find I put on my happy face with friends and family (except for a couple who are also having bowel problems) and keep my miserable self for when I am home alone. It must be so awful for you younger people who live with another person and have to hold down jobs. I take my hat off to you, I really do.People soon get fed up with someone who is sick most of the time, let's face it, when you feel really fit and well it's quite depressing having to listen to a person who is always moaning about their stomachs!Good luck to us all xx


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

what treatments have you tried?personally, i've tried just about everything and am now listening to the advice of dr. snow. i just started his treatment so i have my fingers crossed but here is the thread with info:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128795-dr-albert-snow/


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I absolutely agree with your characterization, with the possible exception of wanting to feel ladylike. Since I never chose to "share" my experience at the time I was at my worst, at least I didn't have to listen to others poo-poo







my experience. Good luck with the CBT. Hopefully this will reduce your symptoms. If it is not successful enough for you, keep looking. There must be causes for our conditions; therefore, there must be remedies. It took 10 years to find mine; but life has been remarkable worthwhile since that happened.Best,Mark


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

I feel your pain. Mine probably really started to affect me the most when I was in my mid-20's. I was a bartender and it sucked.. do you know how hard it was to work a shift by myself? I promise you the more you read about it and the more you read how other people suffer you will feel more comfortable. I decided at one point that I didn't care what people thought of me. Usually after getting to know people (co-workers, friends, etc) and complaining of stomach aches all the time (because that's what we call it to other people, right? "Oh, my stomach is bothering me") Not anymore. Eventually (usually after people complain about me being sick all the time) I say "oh, I have IBS" and I have gotten --"Oh my God! ME TOO!!" or.. surprisingly a lot of people were sympathetic. I never have to say "oh I go to the bathroom all the time" I just say things like "my stomach doesn't agree with a lot of the things I eat' or when people say things like too much information or whatever I usually follow it up with a sarcastic "yeah, how do you think I feel..." or "I didn't ask for it"... you would never say too much information to a cancer patient talking about vomiting from chemo. It's something that happened to us. It's not something we caused.The more you are knowledgeable and understand what exactly you can about it the more comfortable you might feel with it. Don't feel dirty gross disgusting or unladylike--hell, even the Queen of England poops! Emily Post did too.. Everyone does it. I guess I'm a gross person because sometimes I'd rather hear about people's bathroom habits then some of the details I get about their sex life... call me crazy but I'm a sufferer who wants to take away the stigma. I'm not gross. Never had a problem getting men, never had problems making friends, have a wonderful family and now live with a great man. You can learn to live with it. Like others said just try to stay positive and have faith. I just accept it as a part of who i am. That's all you can do (not to say that I don't have days that I curse my body)...everyone has something. Who knows, we might be the lucky ones!?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I like to think I'm blessed--I have become a more compassionate person because of my affliction. I can curse it or accept it. I choose to make the best of it. That puts me in charge and makes me powerful, doesnt' it? Sure, it can bring me to my knees. When I look around me, who would I trade places with? No one.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I totally understand and relate to all the feelings shared on this thread. I can't believe how much of my life is wrapped up in dealing with my GI tract. It's bad enough that I have to deal with all the gross stuff all the time, but worse is the uncertainty it causes in my daily life. I find it very difficult to make any kind of concrete plans, or to spend too much time away from home where I can't be gauranteed access to a nearby little-trafficked toilet.I've had this so long that I've started to identify myself with it. It's like it's taken over my whole life and self-image. I used to be so confident and fun-loving and adventurous. Now I've become this cynical alienated homebound loner. People say not to let it stop you, and don't care what others think etc. In fact my family tells me this all the time. But it's not that easy is it? It's not something you can so easily just psych yourself out of. I mean I might go out and try something like going on a date, going to work, getting on a plane, etc. with a great attitude, but then what happens when inevitably I'm in a situation where I'm surrounded by people, there's no accessible free toilet nearby, and I have a 5-minute warning that my guts are about to purge themselves. It's not like something internal like anxiety, or headaches, or back pain, etc. (all of which I also have), where for the most part at least you can just "suffer in silence" - no, when your intestines cramp up and you're about to have major D, it's very shortly going to result in a horrible external incident with sights, sounds, and smells that everyone around you will be aware of. Thus I often end up just staying home, or at least close to home, by myself, just zoning out and wondering where my old life went and why am I cursed with this horrible illness. Sorry to be a downer about this, but at least those who feel like I do might realize they're not alone in those feelings.


----------



## embalmergirl2008 (Oct 14, 2010)

BQ said:


> EmblamerGirl Have you tried Questran(powder form) or Colestid(pill form)? They are bile salt binders via Rx from your Dr. Many who have had their GB's out find they can help firm up D.Also have you tried the Calcium Carbonate supplements??? Same thing.. many folks find they can firm up their D. Please read more about it in the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum.Course there is always imodium as well. Also I find the Ginger Tablets really quell nausea for me.All the best and hope you feel better real soon.


No I haven't tried either. My gastro doc had me on a few different anti depressants for a while that didn't help as well as Bentyl and another handful. None did anything for me but make me drowsy and that did not fare well for me since at the time I was attending college and fell asleep in class. I have taken vitamin E as one other sufferer suggested to me, but ended up ODing on the amount he told me to take. So that just made it worse. I quit taking it and have now started taking a calcium with vit d added in it made by caltrate. Hoping that helps. But have new problems over the past week so waiting until they are over until I take it. I have taken immodium for the past few years when it gets bad, but then i have stomach issues from that. So either way it goes, I was told I should just wear a diaper, which I refuse to do. Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try it.


----------



## Agent Anxious (Oct 18, 2010)

I definitely agree with you, it is horrible. I have only had a major ongoing for a couple weeks and its such a downer. The first week I didn't even get out of bed and I would dwell on it which made it all worse. The second week (after visiting the doctor again) I tried uplifting my attitude and lessening my anxiety, for a couple of days this all worked fine I wasn't as stressed over my situation and I felt better even though the symptoms were there. Then I went back to dwelling on it and my whole mood and symptoms worsened. Which is when I stumbled across this site while doing research on IBS. Coming here was the best decision I made because I no longer felt alone and like I was the only one who understood what it felt like. My attitude and anxiety has greatly changed and I feel better knowing that there are others out there who are going through the same thing and seeing how strong they are inspired me. I now am looking at the bright side of things. I can make it through this, it may take a few set backs but I feel better when my mood and mind is looking at the positive. I would suggest you try to keep your spirits up and just trudge on knowing that one day life might get back to normal or at least you might get your IBS to a point where it is manageable. I wake up every morning saying today is a new day yesterday might have been a bad IBS day but that doesn't mean today will be. Its hard to keep thinking positive but even if you have set backs tomorrow is always a new day.


----------

